# Just finished custom house.



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

futz said:


> I'm finishing a different house with a bunch of Brizo in it today, tomorrow and some more next week (nice place - I'll post a few pics)


Fairly nice custom house, just finished. Not extravagant, but nice. Pics shot during finish.

Da laundry.










Powder room. Delta Dryden faucets. Town Square crapper and pedestal lav.



















Kitchen. Brizo faucet. Nice DW.




























Simple main bath. Bath has Delta 17 Series faucet.



















Master ensuite. Brizo faucets except tub, which is Cheviot. Town Square toilet.














































A little baby circ pump. Works great. Circs to kitchen (longest run). Everything else except master ensuite (which is super close to mech room) picks off that main, so hot water is almost instant everywhere.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

That's a beautiful home, I like the shower with the hand-held sprayer

it takes a plumber to make a plumber


----------



## southfl plumber (Sep 4, 2011)

Thats a great looking custom home all fixtures look top of line keep up the great work.


----------



## marc76075 (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice work. The only thing I don't like is the hand shower supply 90 location. Was there no room in the wall for it closer to the slide bar?


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

marc76075 said:


> Nice work. The only thing I don't like is the hand shower supply 90 location. Was there no room in the wall for it closer to the slide bar?


 might have been a soap shelf afterthought..



Nice Work


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

marc76075 said:


> Nice work. The only thing I don't like is the hand shower supply 90 location. Was there no room in the wall for it closer to the slide bar?


I put em on the other side of the valve so the hose can hang looped under/around the valve(s) as in the picture and not in their way. Hand shower hoses these days are so stiff. Nobody supplies the nice slinky flexible ones from the old days anymore - I guess they're either too expensive or they give them warranty problems. Or both. 

Got pics of your way? Post some and maybe I'll change my ways.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

futz said:


> I put em on the other side of the valve so the hose can hang looped under/around the valve(s) as in the picture and not in their way. Hand shower hoses these days are so stiff. Nobody supplies the nice slinky flexible ones from the old days anymore - I guess they're either too expensive or they give them warranty problems. Or both.
> 
> Got pics of your way? Post some and maybe I'll change my ways.


Here's what he is talking about...I agree the hoses suck during installation but hot water loosens them up.....


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

futz said:


> I put em on the other side of the valve so the hose can hang looped under/around the valve(s) as in the picture and not in their way. Hand shower hoses these days are so stiff. Nobody supplies the nice slinky flexible ones from the old days anymore - I guess they're either too expensive or they give them warranty problems. Or both.
> 
> Got pics of your way? Post some and maybe I'll change my ways.


Here's another way, by lowering the drop ell it gives the user more distance to the seat location. I normally don't install them this low but it was a large shower and the seat was about 5' away. The point though is that in none of the installs the hose doesn't hang near, around, or cross over the main valve


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

the only thing I see missing is a pot filler

toilets are ulgy to me

another job well done sir


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Those toilets must be a joy to work on with that back to the wall concealment...


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Funny, we have that same washer and dryer. Pedestals for them were a must though. I , I mean my wife doesnt like bending over.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> toilets are ulgy to me


They ARE ugly, aren't they? Big expensive ugly things. :laughing: Oh well, she (who must be obeyed) is totally thrilled with her fancy dancy new house. She picked it all. I bear no responsibility. :laughing:


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Those toilets must be a joy to work on with that back to the wall concealment...


They're not the easiest things to connect. I put a braided SS flex on the ensuite toilet at first, but it looked so bad that I switched it to the chrome tube you see there. I hate the braided tubes anyway. Bit of a job, but it's shiny and straight instead of ugly and looping over at an odd angle and looking like a DIY job.


----------



## marc76075 (Nov 24, 2010)

What Micheal posted is what I was talking about. If that line twists once its going to be on the handle of the shower valve. But if you haven't had any problems and like installing it that way, its all good with me.


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks good but that kitchen faucet is hideous IMO.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Nikolai said:


> Looks good but that kitchen faucet is hideous IMO.


Ya, that old fashioned look isn't for everyone. :laughing: But it's quite well made (better be for the very high price) - good job Delta/Brizo. It was a nice easy install and will likely stay tight - something I sure can't say for every single-hole kitchen faucet.


----------

